# Is This Normal?



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi,
I have been on Low FODMAP diet for a month now. I tried to reintroduce gluten , onions , garlic , & tomatoes and those seem to be triggers so good bye to them . I haven't reintroduced high fructose yet that's next on list. After looking at list I never ate much of those things anyways so this might be last thing to try.

Question I have is past 2 days I had pains back but BM are not bad at all but cramps and sharp gas pains yesterday. So far today just some small gas cramps. I didn't change what I eat it's same as before but the pain stopped by to let me know that it's still a option. Is this normal with IBS ? On Low FODMAP ? I've had IBS for years and the pain , discomfort and constantly going to bathroom was a every day event but since I started Low FODMAP I've seen vast improvements. I'm got going to give it up but is this normal with no diet changes from previous weeks for pain to revisit ?

Thanks In Advance For Your Input


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

No input ?


----------



## Zulila (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey! I'm on low FODMAP too. Just starting week 4.

I would think yes that's normal. I haven't gotten to the reintroduction phase yet, I will in 2-3 weeks. But the fact that you have to eliminate everything for at least 6 weeks to get to a "clean slate" and then test the foods would lead me to think that it is because the compounds we might not be digesting well stay in our system for some time, or elicit bacterial growth and gas for some time. Hence why the elimination phase is so long.

I would guess your gas cramps are due to your reactions from the reintroduction test from last week. Maybe wait until that is over to test the next group so that you are sure. Reading about the reintroduction phase online, I read a lot about making sure that the "wash out" days after reintroducing are enough days to get to no symptoms at all... so that you're fresh and ready for the next reintroduction.

I'd love to stay in touch! I really want to see what others do and experience on the FODMAP diet, I started a blog: http://howtohaveahappybelly.blogspot.com

if you'd like to check it out.

Let me know how the reintroduction goes... I'll be there in a few weeks!


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Zulila,

I've. Been doing pretty good reintroducd garlic powder and seems to be ok . Also tomatos but I do feel minor discomfort with tomato sauce but not too bad. I did wake up with pain under right rib but it went away during the day then came back some at night and right flank . Not sure if it was the gluten free pasta with tomato sauce it's been 9 hours since I ate it and now I have this pain in flank and ribs. Had good BM today twice I was in dire shock type 1 if your formure with the Bristol chart . Last few days I felt great today so so at night I will keep you posted . I will be cleansing tomorrow so I will try fructose again did ok a day ago with it.
Be well .


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok all tried High Fructose yesterday and been in pain since. So far only 2 things I've reintroduced got me . High Fructose and Gluten I can have Garlic powder , Onions powder and Tomato in moderation. If I have fresh onions and garlic I get some pain but not in powder form or freeze dried . Idk weird .. I can't think of anything else really. I still get minor dull pain here and there . My stools are softer then the normal person but hey I'm far from normal . Not sure if soft not liquid is good or not but that's what I have for a while now my weight is same feel good other then fructose pain right now still . Nothing really urgent go BM 2 times in morning 1st one is stool 2nd is soft then evening more soft 2 more times and that's daily routine. If anyone has any info on my Stool BM'S let me know I think IBS soft should be normal unless in wrong?

Keep On Fighting The IBS Nightmare


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

**UPDATE**
Well well 2 days ago I reintroduce Decaf Coffee ... it's epic fail.... never again will I drink my favorite brew ... it has taken me 3 days to recover from the pain , cramps , diarrhea . I thought ok Decaf instead of Regular should be fine . I was doing well let's give it a shot. Wow what a surprise.. Does anyone else have issues with Coffee?? Decaf or Regular I'm still now 100% since having.it I'm about 45% my anxiety makes everything worst so takes me long to bounce back.

Keep Fighting The Fight


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

(--Update--)

Well I have completely eliminated the following.

1) Gluten
2) High Fructose 
3) Fresh Garlic and Onion (Powder is Ok)
4) Coffee

And now Acid Reflux Meds .

I now live a normal life kinda .. only have 2-3 BM daily once in a while have softer then normal Bm but no more running to bathroom or severe pains. I have been on FODMAP for months now and this seems to work for me. Took a while to adjust and find what works for me . I've had IBS since I was a youngster now 45 yrs old and figured it out. When I was a kid I was told you have nervous stomach guess no IBS back then but it is what I have now. Good substitute for onion is Chives btw and miss that soda if your eliminated High Fructose but the Throw Back Pepsi or products they use real sugar no issues with me. Felt bloated for 20!years no doctors could figure out well my acid reflux meds was causing my issue stopped it bloating gone I use mylanta on bad days but Hey I was on Prevacid and Priloc for 11 years and now it's gone . Fodmap is very important to try just take it slow find out what works for you . Never knew I had issues with Fructose but apparently I did. Same with Gluten I use to eat a loaf a bread a day now I eat Canyon bread GF best tasting out of the options my option . FODMAP will pin point the problems better then doctors. Btw I take no Imodium anymore eaither so find your triggers that's all you neee to do and watch meds sometimes they cause more problems then fixing them . Sorry I ramble but hope this helps someone . Any questions I'm here for anyone ... last thing I took CQ10 vitamins to fix blood pressure and stuff guess what cause heart palpitations figured that out 1 month later thanks doctor . Yeah I'm not fond of doctor assistance feel like new medicine just toss pills at ya...

Fight The Fight All


----------

